

Why You Can't Buy Ashley Madison Credit Card Data on the Dark Web - crivabene
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-you-cant-buy-ashley-madison-credit-card-data-on-the-dark-web

======
dynomight
Why would anyone think they would not get scammed from someone claiming to
have info from a hack?

